# I have an Announcement to make!



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

This has been a year of up and downs for me and miss Amber (mostly downs) As many of you know, in the summer I was ready to sell her, I was scared of her, we weren't clicking, riding wasn't fun anymore and nothing was helping. It wasn't fair to either of us... In september I moved into my first apartment and I moved Amber to a new barn, my new trainer (who I adore) convinced me to give Amber a couple more months to see how she would do with a new and different training regime. We started to improve a little, and had some really good moments together and I thought we might be able to make it work. But the bad still outweigh the good, the biggest thing is she makes me nervous, I don't trust her and she knows it, and 3/4 of ours rides still don't go well. She needs a constant program, I'm in school full time and only get to the barn 3-4 times a week if I'm lucky... it's just plain not working out. 

I had a long talk with my trainer, and she agrees with me. Amber is a wonderful horse, but she is clearly not the kind of horse I need right now, and it's not fair to either of us. So I have decided to sell Amber for sure. And I actually feel really good about the decision. Some people don't understand why but most of my friends get it and support my decision. 

Once she is sold im going to look for a nice older (10+) been there done that horse that I can just trail ride, take to local shows, have fun with and enjoy. I just wanted to let everyone know! And if anyone is looking for a beautiful and talented mare for sale that just needs to find the right person, let me know!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like you have made a well thought out & sensible decision. Hope you find a good home for Amber & a good riding horse for your future enjoyment.


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

I saw her ad on dreamhorse. I wish a horse was in my near future. I need to wait a few months until I buy one. She seems like a great girl.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When people find the horse may be a little much for them they never seem to look at the horse's diet. All to often horses are overfed with grains then the horse has to stand around in a stall. If Amber doesn't sell, try reducing her hard feed until it is out of her diet but give her all the hay she needs in a small mesh hay net. This will keep her busy when stalled and the reduction of hard feed should reduce her energy levels. It should be added only if you feel she's getting a bit lethargic with the work you are giving her.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

maybe you need a different trainer. I agree cut down on the grain and start doing ground work either in a round pen or on a lunge line and get her to respect you and to stay out of your space.


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

Beautiful (my horse) was on grain and we cut her feed down to oats and she is fine now.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

While good advice people, the OP has been struggling with this for a year, and that is long enough to know that it's not working.

She is test riding new partners now, hopefully the latest one will be her perfect match.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Congratulations on your decisions. I am truly happy for you and I hope you find your perfect match soon!


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Sometimes horses and people just don't click. It happens. You are making a great decision on selling her. Maybe you can find someone that will be her other half and will click. Good luck!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Some people might not agree with this, but you might prefer a gelding. Sometimes mares just have a bit too much persnickettiness. And not all do, but as a generality, geldings are often more even.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I feel sorry for you, but glad you have made this decision. If you feel better having made it then you have made the correct decision.

Sometimes horses are just too much for you and it takes courage to admit it. If she is making you nervous and you are not enjoying it then I personaly would send her away to be sold. With a proffessional rider on her she will show herself better to potential purchasers. 

Do your best to get her a suitable new home and you will have done the best for you and her.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree mares can be a hand full especially when they are in season.


----------

